# copier coller avec X11



## Delphine (12 Janvier 2003)

retrouvé sur un forum, mais pas sur Mac Generation d'où mon post :
pour coller sous X11 il faut se vervir des 3 boutons de la souris
(ou option clic avec un bouton)  
Particulierement utile avec le clavier Francais que j'ai enfin pu faire marcher mais qui n'a pas tous les symboles.
(Je n'ai pas trouvé le ~ par ex)


----------



## decoris (12 Janvier 2003)

tu peux préciser??? qd j'utilise les trois bouton ça fait quitter X11...


----------



## macintroll (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * retrouvé sur un forum, mais pas sur Mac Generation d'où mon post :
pour coller sous X11 il faut se vervir des 3 boutons de la souris
(ou option clic avec un bouton)  
Particulierement utile avec le clavier Francais que j'ai enfin pu faire marcher mais qui n'a pas tous les symboles.
(Je n'ai pas trouvé le ~ par ex)   * 

[/QUOTE]

ouai le copier coller est rigolo sous la console de x11
 pour copier selectionner la zone et clic avec la molette (vui je sais j'ai une souris 2boutons + molette clicable - pas de driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
ca colle directement dans le prompt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(desolé je me suis loupé le premier coup - y a pas besoin du clic droit)

(y parait que ca marche comme ca "de base" sur les linux aussi...

ps : faut activer les 3 boutons de souris dans  les prefs de X11

pour le tilde ( ~ )  Blob - et oui toujours lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ma trouvé la bonne touche ...
sur le clavier étendu du mac c'est la touche "bas de page' la double fleche vers le bas  (celle en dessous de F15 et au dessus des 3 fleches   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) va savoit pourquoi il est foutu la ... mais en tout cas sa fonctionne.


----------



## decoris (13 Janvier 2003)

o, mais chez moi clic molette = pom+w, ce qui fait que si je fais clic molette je quitte ma fenetre x11

c'est quoi l'autre méthode?


----------



## macintroll (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * o, mais chez moi clic molette = pom+w, ce qui fait que si je fais clic molette je quitte ma fenetre x11

c'est quoi l'autre méthode?  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh j'ai pas trouvé d'autre méthode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : pom+w sur le clique de la molette c plutot spécial quand meme


----------



## Delphine (13 Janvier 2003)

et option clic gauche (comme souris à un boutton) ça marche pas ?


----------



## macintroll (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * et option clic gauche (comme souris à un boutton) ça marche pas ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

bien vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bravo miss ca marche aussi


----------

